# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  BABAR - MALE CROISE LABRADOR NE EN 2010 - PEUREUX - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BABAR
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 13 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 5 ans 4 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 165 




 *"Un regard de détresse..."

*   

Vivre une grande partie de sa vie en Roumanie, vous savez ce que c'est ? 
C'est une grande solitude, de l'ignorance, un manque continu de nourriture ainsi que des blessures intérieures et extérieures. C'est loin d'être la belle vie. 

J'ai déjà bientôt 9 ans et ma vie ne se résume qu'à de l'errance, des grilles et peu de contact humain. 
Les quelques moments passés avec les humains n'ont pas souvent étaient agréables, ce qui explique mon côté peureux.

     
Mais avec de l'amour et de la patience, je saurais prendre confiance en vous, me montrer sociable, affectueux, et apprendre à profiter de la vie.

    
Je suis un bon chien, il me faut juste quelqu'un qui m'aide à m'épanouir et qui me montre que la vie peut être jolie et agréable.

    
J'espère qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a grand coeur avec une envie de faire un sauvetage pour me montrer que l'humain n'est pas que mauvais.
*
Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## France34

Qui va donner un bon panier retraite à ce beau pépère ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up pour ce tendre amour !

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Il est adorable ce chien, quel regard il a. Sarah, je vous souhaite que le plus de monde se manifeste pour les chiens de ce refuge.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

J'espère oui  :Frown:  il y a de moins en moins d'adoptions  :Frown:  Même pas 10 adoptions pour le prochain rapatriement alors qu'ils sont + de 200.

Merci pour votre soutien Tigrette !  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Son sourire ne demande qu'à être éternel!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

up pour ce pepere !!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Rien de rien le pauvre  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre pauvre Babar demande un panier retraite !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Help

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Babar va encore voir ces copains partir...

----------


## Vegane7

FB de BABAR à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Maintenant que Marco va pouvoir partir en pension, et si son adoption se concrétise, comme je l'espère... alors je pourrai peut-être m'occuper de Babar en le parrainant (à moins qu'il n'ait déjà une marraine ?)

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Bonsoir Tigrette, Marco est en pension depuis une semaine environs  :Smile:  je regarde si Babar est déjà parrainé et je vous dis  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Babar est déjà parrainé. 

Vous pouvez parrainer :

Smoking : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post3097039


Céleste : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post3098884


Nina : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-alina-171362/


Tigrish : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post3097021


Zara : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post3074880


Margie : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post3084223

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Où est la belle personne qui voudrait sauver Babar ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre pauvre Babar subit actuellement la grosse chaleur dans son box... qui lui donnera sa chance ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Un foyer pour papy Babar  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre tendre Babar aimerait tellement ...

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:   :Frown:  Aucune demande  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr



----------


## Sarah Fbr

L'hiver arrive à grand pas  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

LA NEIGE VA VITE ARRIVER !!!

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour vite sauver le beau pépère BABAR avant le dur hiver au refuge roumain ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Babar subit actuellement l'hiver rude de Roumanie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 va apporter au joli BABAR une bonne famille adoptive ! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Bientôt de nouvelles magnifiques photos du beau Babar

VITE UNE FAMILLE

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de BABAR à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner un foyer chaleureux au joli pépère BABAR !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Nouvelles photos de Babar ajoutées sur son post

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser au joli pépère BABAR ?

----------


## France34

Vite , une bonne famille adoptive pour le beau pépère BABAR ! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Nouvelles photos de Babar ajoutées !

*Ce sénior ne veut pas finir sa vie au refuge !!! Il aura besoin de beaucoup de patience*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il ne doit pas mourir au refuge !!!_!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner vite un foyer chaleureux à pépère BABAR ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire vite sortir BABAR de Roumanie !

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Babar !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Un bon foyer chaleureux pour le joli BABAR ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Babar est toujours au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Personne pour le joli BABAR ?

----------


## France34

Toujours personne pour le joli BABAR ?

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie, BABAR ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de BABAR ?

----------


## France34

BABAR est réservé ! Bonne nouvelle , mais nous ne saurons certainement jamais quand il sera adopté ! ::

----------


## marjorie78

> BABAR est réservé ! Bonne nouvelle , mais nous ne saurons certainement jamais quand il sera adopté !


Normalement, il rentre avec le prochain rapatriement dans le courant du mois  ::

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## France34

Merci beaucoup , Marjorie78, pour les nouvelles de BABAR et IDEALE. Bon voyage à eux et bonne famille adoptive ! Avez-vous aussi des nouvelles de ZIGGY , FREYAH et SHATEEN qui ne sont plus sur le site du refuge ?

----------


## marjorie78

J'ai vu des nouvelles de Ziggy sur la page FB des adoptés ; il va très bien, se balade 2h à 3h quotidiennement et vit avec des biquettes !
Pour Freyah et Shateen, je n'ai rien vu, mais tout le monde ne va pas forcément sur FB donner des news.

----------

